# Welcome Shimmer to the Specktra Staff!!!



## Juneplum (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello specktra lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please welcome the lovely *shimmer*  to the specktra moderating team! She will be the moderator for the Chatter forum and sub forums The Den, and Deep Thoughts!

*WELCOME SHIMMER!!!!!*


----------



## Incus (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome Shimmer


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

Many thanks for the vote of confidence y'all!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 9, 2006)

Hehe Congrats


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

*cues apocolyptic music*


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 9, 2006)

OH NO! I won't recognise her now because of the grey username. I always saw the olive/green one and knew it was her instantly!

But that's great news, well deserved too! Well done shimmer! (Sorry, I don't know anyones real name on here except Caitlin/wattage!)


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 9, 2006)

congratulations shimmer!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

lol thanks y'all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(reallife moniker is Jamie, btw!)


----------



## Lalli (Aug 9, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 9, 2006)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 9, 2006)

Way to go Jamie!


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 10, 2006)

:congrats: Shimmer!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 10, 2006)

that's awesome! you've always been so sweet to me, that's awesome that you're a mod now


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 10, 2006)

YAY!!  A promotion (lol)!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 10, 2006)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

Y'all are awesome for your support!!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 10, 2006)

:hump: 
:cartwheel: 








 :dancey:


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!!!  Well deserved


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats Jamie!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 :cartwheel: :righton: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 :congrats: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :notworthy: :woohoo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 :balloons: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :nana: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :hifive: 

(I just wanted to see how many smilies I could use for a congratulations....plus...YOU KICK ASS!!!!!)


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 10, 2006)

^ LOL!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

hahhahahaaa


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats Jamie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :nana: :nana: :nana:


----------



## Janice (Aug 10, 2006)

those bananas do a very naughty dance.... and welcome Jamie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the Staff!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

LOLOLOL go nanner go nanner go go go nanner...


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

and thank you Janice.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_those bananas do a very naughty dance.... and welcome Jamie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the Staff!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
:brow:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_LOLOLOL go nanner go nanner go go go nanner..._

 

   :lolz:


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 11, 2006)

:woots: :congrats: :woots: :woots: :woots: :woots::woots:

On the behalf of the *woot woot smiles* we would like to congrats you!

that's me 
:dancey: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








that's shimmer​


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 11, 2006)

:congrats: Jamie!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

hahah you guysmade me laugh. Thank you


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 11, 2006)

How does one get to be a on the Specktra Staff?????  CONGRATS


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks babe!


----------



## Janice (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_How does one get to be a on the Specktra Staff?????  CONGRATS_

 
In general we (admins) monitor accounts, account activity, and member personality, then make a decision. A Moderator will always be promoted from the Site Liason usergroup. Becoming a Site Liason does not imply you are guaranteed a Moderator position, but we only pool from this usergroup for new Mods. HTHS


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome Shimmer!  I don't know you yet, but I'm sure if the girls picked you you must be a sweetie!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hooray!  Congrats, Jamie!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 12, 2006)

Congrats, Jamie!  You are an awesome addition to the staff!  We are some lucky Specktra-ites to have you!  Ahhh, you already know I think you rock!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you all for such kind words


----------



## capspock (Aug 13, 2006)

WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOO, Shimmer! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

